# Living Plush Vore RP (Possible NSFW) (Open again)



## Artboy1 (Feb 1, 2022)

You are just a normal human/furry. Today you got a new plush toy. At night you heard strange noises from the closet and decided to check it. RP is starting here.
Allowed plush species: Any specie is available now! *Updated*
If you are interested in RP, text me in private conversation.
I don't have a Discord.

*Update*
- More than one plush is available
- Transformation kink is available
- Almost all kinks is available
Blacklist: gore

Update: Plush can have dominant or completely submissive personality.

Edit: Now mainly vore, but if you don't like vore, but wants to try it, ask me in private.

Update: Now you can play as a plush. I would like if someone agreed for this.


----------



## Julesfuller (Feb 1, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> You are just a normal human/furry. Today you got a new plush toy. At night you heard strange noises from the closet and decided to check it. RP is starting here.
> Allowed plush species: Canines, Felines, Crocodile, Snake, Mythical creatures, cartoon/movie/game characters (if it is allowed species), OC characters.
> Forbidden fetishes: Diapers, gore.
> 
> If you are interested in RP, text me.


Do you have Discord I don't reply in the forms much and my phone tends to not tell me when I get notes


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> Do you have Discord I don't reply in the forms much and my phone tends to not tell me when I get notes


No, I don't have a Discord, sorry.


----------



## Julesfuller (Feb 1, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> No, I don't have a Discord, sorry.


You know it's funny you think that Discord would have taken over the world by now kind of like how Facebook did but I keep finding people who don't have Discord oh well bad luck for me


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> You know it's funny you think that Discord would have taken over the world by now kind of like how Facebook did but I keep finding people who don't have Discord oh well bad luck for me


You know, if you want to do this RP, we can do this in notes. I don't want immediate replys, all I want is happy time, so you can reply whenever it comfortable for you.


----------



## Julesfuller (Feb 2, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> You know, if you want to do this RP, we can do this in notes. I don't want immediate replys, all I want is happy time, so you can reply whenever it comfortable for you.


Well there are a few reasons why I wouldn't be able to do it for one I have short term memory loss and 4 to half the time I don't get notes on this site


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Fictional characters from games, movie, cartoons and books is disabled. Fictional species is still allowed.


----------



## Candywing (Feb 5, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Candywing said:


> Hi


Hi, are you interested in this RP?


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 8, 2022)

Half human creatures is allowed now. (Lamia, harpy, neko, etc.)


----------



## Candywing (Feb 8, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Hi, are you interested in this RP?


Yeah I am


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Candywing said:


> Yeah I am


Send me a note, and we can start.


----------



## Candywing (Feb 9, 2022)

Wait do you have discord


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Candywing said:


> Wait do you have discord


No, sorry. That's the reason why I wrote 'Only in notes'.


----------



## Candywing (Feb 9, 2022)

What notes


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Private massage(conversation)


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Grand Reopening. This RP is available again!


----------



## Candywing (Feb 26, 2022)

Yay


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 15, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Grand Reopening. This RP is available again!


Do you have Skype


----------



## Artboy1 (Mar 15, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> Do you have Skype


Sorry, but no.


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 15, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Sorry, but no.


Okay thank you for your time


----------



## Artboy1 (Mar 15, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> Okay thank you for your time


You are welcome


----------



## Artboy1 (Mar 20, 2022)

Update: Every species is available now!


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Updated


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 19, 2022)

New update


----------



## JozeffTech (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello! I'm interested!


----------



## Artboy1 (Apr 19, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> Hello! I'm interested!


Hello. If you are interested, text me in private conversation please.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 20, 2022)

I'd be interested in giving this a go! I can do it here in the private messaging on the forums, so we can definitely do that if you'd like!


----------



## Artboy1 (May 5, 2022)

Still open, if someone is interested.


----------



## Julesfuller (May 5, 2022)

I actually figured out what was wrong with my email it was stupid


----------



## Artboy1 (May 5, 2022)

Hello, long time no see. 
I'm glad that you know what happened.


----------



## Julesfuller (May 5, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Hello, long time no see.
> I'm glad that you know what happened.


Talk to you in private and chat we'll see if we can work something out


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> You are just a normal human/furry. Today you got a new plush toy. At night you heard strange noises from the closet and decided to check it. RP is starting here.
> Allowed plush species: Any specie is available now! *Updated*
> If you are interested in RP, text me in private conversation.
> I don't have a Discord.
> ...


Mooooommyyyyy i dont know about ...


----------



## Artboy1 (Jun 16, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> Mooooommyyyyy i dont know about ...


Hey, you would like to try it?


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Hey, you would like to try it?


Yes, yes yes yes! All the yes, please.  I wanna do it


----------



## Artboy1 (Jun 16, 2022)

Okay, we can do it if you want.


----------



## Artboy1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 7, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 15, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 23, 2022)

Bump


----------



## AsukaiFir3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Still looking for an RP partner?


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 23, 2022)

AsukaiFir3 said:


> Still looking for an RP partner?


Kinda. I have few, but it's always good to find more friends^^


----------



## AsukaiFir3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Kinda. I have few, but it's always good to find more friends^^


Ah okay, well, I’m willing to RP whenever then, if you want ^-^


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 23, 2022)

AsukaiFir3 said:


> Ah okay, well, I’m willing to RP whenever then, if you want ^-^


That would be cool^^ And if you have suggestions or things that you dont like, feel free to say about it.


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bump


----------



## BONNIEFANSB (Nov 22, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> You are just a normal human/furry. Today you got a new plush toy. At night you heard strange noises from the closet and decided to check it. RP is starting here.
> Allowed plush species: Any specie is available now! *Updated*
> If you are interested in RP, text me in private conversation.
> I don't have a Discord.
> ...


I'm am interested in this


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 22, 2022)

BONNIEFANSB said:


> I'm am interested in this


Alright, if you want to try it, you can start private conversation, or I can do this if you want^^


----------



## BONNIEFANSB (Nov 23, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Alright, if you want to try it, you can start private conversation, or I can do this if you want^^


I'm still new to this sight idk how to talk in private yet


----------



## BONNIEFANSB (Nov 23, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Alright, if you want to try it, you can start private conversation, or I can do this if you want^^


Could you maybe do it?


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

I miss this... a lot


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I miss this... a lot


Then we can do it, if you want.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 30, 2022)

I’m interested. Can you dm me?


----------



## Artboy1 (Dec 1, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> I’m interested. Can you dm me?


Sure


----------

